# Happy Birthday AVroe



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Have a great day


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2008)

Happie Burfday!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 4, 2008)

Hope you have a very Happy B'day.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hooray!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday AVRoe. Gee..... 48 and counting. Egad, if I were only
48 again [and know what I know now]. Enjoy your day....

Charles


----------



## trackend (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy burpers AV, 
nearly in the wrinkly ranks


----------



## v2 (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy birthday Man!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy birthday mate! Have a great day.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2008)

A Happy B'Day mate !!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday mate...!!


----------



## AVRoe (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, you are all a great bunch of guys.


----------

